# Egg donation



## pixielmh

Hi everyone

I have been thinking egg donation for a while and i got all my paper workthrough and is now all signed and sent now im awaiting for first appointment. Im nervous but excited and i know how much commitment this is going to be but its worth it some someone else has a chance to have a baby :)


----------



## hopeforamirac

what a lovely thing for you to do, all the best for your journey x


----------

